# snow blowers (throwers)



## pwyxit63 (Jan 3, 2003)

in the market for a snow blower (thrower)
looking for one capable of working through 12-18"
i have roughly 1000sf to clear.

what's workin for you?!


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

Areins 824 or bigger is the only way to go !!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Areins, Toro or John Deere hands down. I've got a neighbor with a newer Toro and he damn near throws the snow over my house with a head wind it seems. Dang that thing throws snow!


----------



## IdahoMike (Nov 29, 2010)

Honda track drive by far the best unit out there imo. Once you go track you'll never go back to wheel drive.


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

Get at least an 8 hp


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Since John Deere's are built by Simplicity/Snapper I would suggest to look for the best dealer in your area. 

I formerly worked for Briggs & Stratton selling Simplicity,Snapper, and Ferris, and Snapper Pro. Brigg's bought the Simplicity group around 2002. 

The differances in the 3 brands in snow throwers is minimal. I prefer Simplicity's first, JD's second, and Snapper last. I don't like the chute they use on the Snapper. Simplicity also has a commercial grade which is head and shoulders above any Snow Blower in the industry.

Areins makes a good blower but stay away from their low end blowers. 

Toro, well I have sold them and the single stages are the best in the industry. The 2 stage blowers are not as good as the other 4 brands that I suggested.

They don't rate most small engines anymore most have torque curve ratings. I would suggest a torque rating of 12-14 and 26"-28". The 24" commercial model is hard to beat and will last you forever.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

IdahoMike said:


> Honda track drive by far the best unit out there imo. Once you go track you'll never go back to wheel drive.


I sold these models also back 9 years ago. Honda has an awesome engine (still rated in HP last I checked). 

Tracks are great when you have the machine on. Not so great when you run it out of gas or just want to move it without it running. Honda's tires suck, if over inflated they balloon up and are ruined. Both models have great traction.

They do have Simplicity build their augers.......Funniest story I heard about Honda was one year they ordered 10,000 of one part number. Augers have a left and right side FYI. So the guy at Simplicity says are you sure you don't want 5000 of part X and 5000 of part Y? Honda "know it all" guy says nope we need 10,000 of part X. Well 1 week after Honda got their 10,000 part X's they ordered 10,000 part Y's and didn't need to order the next year.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

I just bought my wife a troy built 30" with hand warmers, power steering and joy stick shute control for Christmas she loves it.We live in South Dakota and have a 100 yard driveway and she blows out a 150 yard path too our kennel barn it seems to work very nice so far. She is a cheap women and originally wanted to save money on a smaller unit she said after the last 8" storm that she is glad I bought her the larger one. I t has 6 forward speeds but anything over 4" and you can't go higher than 2. It also has electric start and a headlight. There are only a few people making snowblower's and private labeling for everyone . Mtd makes the troy built and the craftsman at sears they are the same machine. I agree that the honda is probably the best but I don't think it worth double in cost if the troy built lasts 10 years and I need a new one it is still a 10 year old machine and the new one should be better by then. I bought her's at Lowe's they offer a 10% discount to past or present military personal. the reason she wanted this is because I leaver her home to deal with the snow January through March while I train in Texas. She is one hell of a good women and I am a lucky guy!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

meat hunter, she's a keeper.


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

I just bought an Ariens Deluxe 28" prior to Thanksgiving weekend and so far love it! If memory serves it's got a Briggs and Stratton 249cc engine in it. I haven't had to push it through brutal snow yet, but it should be able to do it. After years of shoveling snow, I keep asking myself why I didn't buy one of these a long time ago....


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Ariens, JD, or Toro... Can't go wrong with any of them.. Get more machine than you think you need. Get one 8hp or higher. I had a track drive and hated it so much I drove over it and crushed it with a Cat 972 Loader. I like tires with chains. Jim


----------



## Joanne Wilbanks (Mar 30, 2004)

Ariens is the way to go.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Chains are not needed with the new tire designs. I sold over 2000 2 stage blowers in 5 years and didn't sell a set of chains. I would say we test snow blowers pretty good here in Minnesota.

Another year goes by and Toro 2 stages still don't compare with Simplicity, JD, Ariens, Honda, and Snapper. As I call on dealerships all that is left are the Toro's. Why because they sold everything else first.


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Honda track machine all the way. They are absolute BEASTS. I use it to plow paths through the yard as well for the dog when the snow gets too deep for him. I have mine for about 12 years, never an issue. Always starts on first or second pull.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Nobody ever said, gee, I wish this thing had less power. Get the biggest engine you can find.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

I dont mind the honda single stage, but i hate replacing paddles. I bought (5) 2 stage snappers last year.. They all have briggs on them. Everyone of them has had an engine issue. I agree with the toro or honda 2 stage. Actually. My best blower is an old craftsman from the early 80s. That thing kicks ass


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I would not recommend the single stages by either Snapper or Simplicity, engines are the least of their issues. Toro has the best single stage by a mile.


----------



## KEITH L (Nov 2, 2005)

what does it mean when you say 2 stage or single


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Single stage normally use rubber paddles. 2 stage has a metal auger and a fan to blow the snow.

2 Stage
http://www.simplicitymfg.com/products/snow-throwers/signature-pro-commercial-duty-dual-stage/

Single Stage
http://www.toro.com/home/snowthrowers/gassinglestage/index.html


----------



## Bullet (Dec 5, 2007)

I just bought an Ariens last month too after I backed into my John Deere. I loved the Deere but upgraded to a bigger machine. The Ariens can throw some snow and I like the option of being able to unlock the differential to make the turning easier. Other than backing into my old one I never had a bit of trouble with it for 11 years. Probably would have had it another 11!


----------



## tripsteer1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sears craftsmen 11 or 12 HP.I just ate through 19 inches ,great machine!


----------



## mnduckhunter (May 4, 2010)

cub cadet

I have the 826 with the stainless scrapper. Fits through a door so i can get it to the back yard to blow snow out of backyard for the wife's ankle biters


----------

